# Finally finished



## Molokai (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, its finally finished, sort of, i still need to make leather sheath.
1075 carbon steel, amboyna burl, tru-oil finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2014)

VERY nice knife!!


----------



## Molokai (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Mike. Can someone please remove those double images. I am having trouble with forum lately, i will post in another thread.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2014)

Another beautiful knife Tom. They get better and better all the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful handle and cool design across the back of the blade, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2014)

I really like this one,.... well I like them all, but I really like the handle design/cutout for the index finger, the filing on the back, and the rivets. It's a winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 3, 2014)

A real beauty, Tom! For a "working" knife, I prefer a smooth blade top....for the sake of my thumb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2014)

Another top-notch knife, Tom! Awesome work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 3, 2014)

When I first started turning, I was at a shop of a guy who lent his shop for some club meetings. He had buffers, belt sanders, etc. and said he used to be into making knives, and I thought...'hmm, doesn't seem very exciting'. 
Looking at the work of yours and others, I think it would be very easy to head down a slippery sharp slope of knife making in lieu of turning.
Beautiful work!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2014)

That is a super artistic looking knife. Great job done on it.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## topsandturnings (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow your knives really are amazing. I really like the filework.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wombat (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

awesome blade walter great looking wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweeeet little blade tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2014)

Tom - I think its your best one yet. As much as I love the detail in the blade, I love the detail in the handle. I have been trying to bring the pins proud of the finish, and it appears yours are below the finish... a much neater and professional appearance IMO. Thats some damn good photography too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2014)

Outstanding work, Tom. A winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree with Barry, That one is a winner and the finish on the handle is super. Your hand sanding on the blade is first class.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 3, 2014)

That is an awesome looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 3, 2014)

Tom that is another winner right there. Well done. I just love the finish on the handle. Amboyna is such a nice burl.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

